# Tarantula molting period too long?



## RubyTwilight (Jan 17, 2012)

I have had my Rose Hair Tarantula, Velvet Rose Graylie, for over a year now. She has successfully molted once however this time she has been on her back for almost 48 hours and did not lay webbing before hand. Yesterday I noticed she had scooted about 2 inches and I watched her legs move a little. Today I have not seen any movement and her abdomen appears flatter. I still have hope that she is alive but do not know how long I should wait before pronouncing her dead. Is it common for a tarantula to be in this stage of molting for so long?


----------



## jhalla16 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've never heard of it taking so long to happen, but I guess the only thing you can really do is wait and see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 18, 2012)

Not in my experience.  Can you provide pictures?


----------



## RubyTwilight (Jan 18, 2012)

Im at work right now but she looks just like a spider molting. Shes still on her back in the same spot. Last night she slowly moved her legs several times and I thought she would be just fine. My husband thinks shes slowly dieing though.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 18, 2012)

RubyTwilight said:


> Im at work right now but she looks just like a spider molting. Shes still on her back in the same spot. Last night she slowly moved her legs several times and I thought she would be just fine. My husband thinks shes slowly dieing though.


Doesn't sound good.  It shouldn't take that long for the spider to extract itself from the old exoskeleton.  I hope your tarantula pulls through successfully.  Keep us posted.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you tried putting her whole enclosure in the bathroom and running the hot shower? I would run the shower for 10 minutes or so then turn it off and leave her in the bathroom for a while. It's worth a try.


----------



## RubyTwilight (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks! I will give it a try this evening and let you know how it goes


----------



## jhalla16 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, definitely give that idea a try. The added humidity might help it slip out of its old exoskeleton and save it.


----------



## RubyTwilight (Jan 18, 2012)

This is how she has been for 3 days


----------



## paassatt (Jan 18, 2012)

RubyTwilight said:


> View attachment 98177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firstly, I can't help but notice a dead cricket in there...how long ago did you attempt the feeding? If your spider doesn't eat the prey item, it's best to remove it after a day has passed, especially if it's showing premolt behavior. You don't want it nibbling on or otherwise stressing the spider when it finally does decide to molt.

Secondly, are you noticing any movement at all, even slight twitches? Or what about a foul odor coming from the enclosure?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 18, 2012)

3 days sounds like a failed molt.. Sorry your t will be missed 
Dont throw it away until it smells bad


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone else think this might be a possible fall?


----------



## DannyH (Jan 18, 2012)

Idk what your substrate is, but it doesn't look like coco fiber or peat. Also, like paassatt said, the dead cricket is bad. Sorry about your tarantula, but before you decide to get another, do some more research.


----------



## RubyTwilight (Jan 18, 2012)

I didnt even notice the dead cricket until I took this picture but I know it died before she got in the molting position. I made sure they were all out. There isnt any odor and she moved her legs slowly late last night. She has not moved (as far as i know) today

---------- Post added 01-18-2012 at 08:20 PM ----------

The subtrate is Flukers 100% Coco Fiber. There is also small chunks of bark (from a pet store) I have had her for over a year and always taken good care. I research all of my pets extensively. She has had a successful molt prior to this.


----------



## DannyH (Jan 18, 2012)

RubyTwilight said:


> The subtrate is Flukers 100% Coco Fiber. There is also small chunks of bark (from a pet store) I have had her for over a year and always taken good care. I research all of my pets extensively. She has had a successful molt prior to this.


Sorry I doupted you then, maybe its the lighting. But why the bark?


----------



## AshLee (Jan 18, 2012)

While I have _heard_ of tarantulas taking as long to molt, I have never had any personal experience with it.
Though, even in the event that it took that long, I imagine it would look like they had at least begun with the process.
The lack of webbing and the position looks a bit concerning to me, along with the abdomen flattening.
Do try adding the humidity and post what the results are.

Were you aware that they were in premolt, or were you surprised by their molting when you found them?
Wondering if the possibility of a fall is valid, and the flattening abdomen would be bleeding out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RubyTwilight (Jan 19, 2012)

I added the bark to one corner when I first set up her cage to give more options or incase the rest of the bedding was uncomfortable (too damp from fresh mix) She doesnt seem to have a preferance and spends time on both landscapes.

---------- Post added 01-19-2012 at 08:28 AM ----------

I let the shower run until the bathroom was steamy and left her in there for 2 hours. No change. The only sign of molting is a seperation or gap between her body and leg joints.

 I thought she was getting ready to molt prior to this. She has not eaten in over a month but I still offered food once a week. She has also been sitting ontop of her water dish which she has never done before. I made sure to keep it full but Im worried that there just wasnt enough humidity due to the central heat running all the time.

She has been known to climb to the top of the cage but there is no sign of a fall (no bleeding or wounds, however I havent looked at the other side of her body incase she is still alive) Her abdomen looked normal until 2 days into the molt. The first time she didnt lay much webbing but Im also concerned due to her not laying any this time. 

My only plan for now is to leave her alone until I know for sure shes dead. It breaks my heart though


----------



## Nismo400rgtr (Jan 22, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## Kirsten (Jan 22, 2012)

Running a shower, etc. isn't likely to do anything; it's internal hydration that matters in the molting process, and that comes from the tarantula ingesting it's meal and drinking water.


----------

